# Harrison lathe 10aa



## David D (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't know if this is the correct section. I'm trying to restore the lathe to operational, had water in drive system.
The drive is a Allspeeds variator, 3 hp model. Need internal parts, &/or used one.
The lathe is a Harrison 10aa, the date on the variator is 1973.

David D


----------



## hermetic (Apr 18, 2014)

Harrison are still in business, and part of the 600 group, so you could try them, or google for Harrison breaking etc.


----------

